# Finally turning the corner



## iheartmywife (May 23, 2008)

Wow it seems like its been foreva since ive been on here. But Im happy to finally say i can now see a ray of sunshine at the end of this storm my wife and I weathered.

Yesterday we finally sat down with our counselor and told her that we wont be needing her anymore. Something I was wonderinig if it would ever happen. We have been going counseling for about a year and a half.

Long story short my wife cheated and it took alot for us to be on the same page again. 

There were times when we both wanted to call it quits. However, I am soo happy that we were able to stick it out. Ive gotten a new perspective on her and on life in general. We have grown closer in the last couple of months. Ive stepped up and done more around the house and basically listened to her more (however annoying or mothering it might seem lmao) and she has become less of a dictator, more apologetic and gives me much more of a break than she had in the past. I try and give her what she expects of me and she give me breathing room if i come up short. Which Im O so happy about. Now only if she can stop being a backseat driver. haha I can only wish. 

The last couple of month or so has been alot to take in. My wifes grandmother died. Something that came unexpected. Something Ive never had to deal with before. Ive woken up to her cryin at night and not being able to do nothing but hold her and let her cry it out. It didnt really hit me until the burial. For me to cry in public was one of the hardest things to do. But once it started it wouldnt stop. I never understood wy there was such a big thing about funerals but going through it all it gives you a final peace. That was the best part. The peace.

On to the best news ive got for you guys. Since my wifes trip in November she came back and told me she wanted to have a family with me. I couldnt be happier. And since im rather fertile it was a one shot one kill thing  And Im happy to announce she is 23 months pregnant. We found out monday we're having a lil girl. Layla Amara Winifred (her grandmothers name). I couldnt be happier. Also the due date is around my birthday. Now that is the best birthday present ever. :smthumbup:

I just wanna thank everyone who told me to hang in there and dont give up. I really apreciate you guys. Ill keep yall up to date as how my princess and my new refound queen is doing.


A special thanks to Tgolbus, azmomoftwo, justean, hitrockbottom


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

:smthumbup:

Thanks for coming back and giving us an update...great news & congratulations !!


----------



## OneMarriedGuy (Apr 5, 2010)

iheartmywife said:


> ...I couldnt be happier. And since im rather fertile it was a one shot one kill thing  And Im happy to announce she is 23 months pregnant. ...


A ... seriously dude, 23 months is WAY long enough, tell her to spit that kid OUT 

Congratulations! All is well that ends well! And while not really god to have gone through this, you both will now live happier together than ever possible before :smthumbup:


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

lol 9 months is way long enough IMO!


----------



## mommy2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Had to giggle at the 23 *months* part! Dang, your poor wife! LOL

Congrats to you! It's so wonderful and encouraging to hear success stories! Agree with you - wish you never had to face that situation but in the long run - probably made your marriage happier and stronger! :smthumbup:


----------

